# iPod Touch US ou UE, différent ou pas ?



## benlau (24 Octobre 2007)

Salut, 

Je m'apprête à acheter un iPod Touch 16GB, j'ai le choix entre un US et un UE (Europeen), pour cela je vous demande s'il existe une différence entre ces derniers ? 

Car j'ai lus que suite à certaines critiques au USA, peut etre que l'europeen aurait subit quelques petite modif', vrai ou faux ? 
EX : les contraste de l'écran. 

Merci a vous .... 

Byebye 
iBen​


----------



## nicogala (24 Octobre 2007)

Je ferme ici car c'est un forum *Mac* et non pas "Apple", les questions traitant des iPods sont &#224; poser dans la section "iPods" qui renvoie au site-fr&#234;re : iGeneration...


----------

